# Show me your horses!



## KW Farms

Was just going through some of my photos and thought i'd share my horses with you guys. If you have horses...post photos...tell us about them...i'd love to see!

Boone APHA (3 year old)









Rascal, APHA (2010 colt)









Most of the herd...









Mack in the front, Rain in the back.









Blue in the front...









Rascal (2010 colt)









Our APHA stallion (he's at stud by the way)









Fancy and her 2010 filly, Wednesday.









Cheyenne, Mia, and Slingshot...









Cowgirl with her 2010 filly, Gemma. She was just a day old in that photo.









Hope you guys enjoyed and if you have horses...post away!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers

Man they're CUTE! and wow, very muscular and correct


----------



## pelicanacresMN

very pretty! I used to have an American Quarter Pony gelding & a 1/2 Arabian/Grade mare but I sold them 2 years ago to focus on the goats.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Your horses are GORGEOUS! I love Rascal! He's so hunky 

I have two horses, a Spotted Saddle mare and a mini 

This is my Sugar. She is my baby.









She does almost everything I ask her too without a fuss 









Jumping. lol........I look awful.....this was a little while ago....









I bought Sugar in November of 2009. She had an abcess then and terrible feet. It took forever to get it healed. It was almost to her coffin bone. Shes actually Insulin Resistant and founders on grass easily in the spring. :GAAH: But I love her to pieces anyways!

I don't really have any pics of the mini at the moment  Hehe


----------



## KW Farms

Thanks guys. 

Sugar is so cute! She looks like a great little riding mare...love her markings too!


----------



## Maggie

I love Blue's markings. And Sugar is adorable, she looks like she'd be a blast to ride. 
Heres my horses:
Jacy up front, my fat aqha gelding and my husband's qh/morgan Noah
[attachment=1:1vbrk0ck]018 (2).JPG[/attachment:1vbrk0ck]
My aqha mare, shes just a pasture puff due to prior abuse that caused her severe athritis at only 8 yrs
[attachment=0:1vbrk0ck]001.JPG[/attachment:1vbrk0ck]
And Noah and Jacy again in Va on a camping trip
[attachment=2:1vbrk0ck]turnedout.JPG[/attachment:1vbrk0ck]


----------



## jduwall

Oh they all are so beautiful....congrats to all of you....I love to horse back ride


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Thanks ya'll, and she is very fun 

Maggie, your horses are beautiful too! <3


----------



## Epona142

Beautiful horses!

Here are mine.

Jetta, an 11hand Pony made of pure cute and pure EVIL. LOL. No one but me can ride her so far. She's dumped everyone else on the ground. I need to find someone who knows what they're doing to spank her butt like I did. She's a TOUGH little bugger though, and can truck me around all day. I generally ride her bareback because I can't find a saddle that fits here LOL.



















And this is my new mare! She's a registered Missouri Fox Trotter. 13hands (I think, haven't sticked her) She was a broodmare, but is turning out to be a right fine little riding horse. Has an AMAZING foxtrot. She rides really good with other horses (or Jetta) but is nervous when on her own. We're working on it. I don't have any really good pictures of her just yet, as I have had her less than a month and we've had NASTY weather.


----------



## KW Farms

Beautiful horses guys!!

Epona...I had a little black pony (well...miniature) that was very fiesty too. She was adorable...but only sweet when she wanted to be. Hehehe. Congrats on your new mare...she's looks really nice!


----------



## Haviris

This is my girl Gypsy, she's a 7 year (almost 7) old APHA mare, the complete love of my life!


----------



## KW Farms

She's gorgeous!! Love her face markings!


----------



## Epona142

Haviris she is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow... :shocked: 

All ...are beautiful animals....thanks for sharing..... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## firelight27

Kylee, yay for new photos! I ADORE your horses. And that Gypsy is also a stunner.

I have three right now, and my mare is due to foal in May.

Romeo - Appendix Quarter Horse Gelding



















He is only two in these photos and is still a bit gangly. You can really see the Thoroughbred in him when he goes through growth spurts.

Calypso - Quarter Horse Mare




























Here is the stud she is bred to, Paintncash Reward by Wanted Reward. He is a homozygous tobiano, so I am guarunteed some spots on baby. And he is a red dun, so I am hoping I either get a dun or a roan like mom.










(Sorry if the picture is huge.)

I also have a giant grey Quarter Horse gelding named Chief. I just got him in November and don't have any photos currently, but he is super broke and has done it all from packing elk to roping so I am way excited about him.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Epona, beautiful pony! What kind of bridle do you have on her? I have one like that buts a rope type halter/bridle. Its supposed to be good but I found it kind of 'suffocated' Sugar. :?

All these horse are BEAUTIFUL everyone!


----------



## Epona142

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> Epona, beautiful pony! What kind of bridle do you have on her? I have one like that buts a rope type halter/bridle. Its supposed to be good but I found it kind of 'suffocated' Sugar. :?
> 
> All these horse are BEAUTIFUL everyone!


It's a nylon bridle with a soft hackamore attached. I got it off of ebay hehe. She HATES HATES HATES a bit in her mouth. I don't know if she's had kids yanking on her face before or what, but she will not tolerate even a soft snaffle. (Yes her teeth were checked and floated)

She does really good in the hack and has become very responsive.

We sure have a beautiful group of horses here!!


----------



## Bellafire Farm

My beloved "baby" girl ... purchased her at about 2 or 3 days old, while I was out test riding a two year old to buy. Needless to say, the two year old didn't come home with me that day! :greengrin: She came home instead a few months later.
She's a gorgeous cutting/reining bred APHA Paint horse. She's now blind in one eye, after bumping her eye hard on a bucket one summer trying to scratch her forehead. Vets determined that she hit it "just right" and apparently killed the eye itself. Luckily she has crystal blue eyes so you cant really tell. And it doesn't bother her any.
She's been everywhere with me over the past 17 years... As a baby she used to stand in the kitchen with me while I washed dishes (I was in college & living in a tiny 2nd home on a farm). hee hee... the good ol days.

She's one of those "Too smart for their own good" kinda girls. She loves to play dumb, till I call her bluff...then she gets this frustrated expression...like "FINE!" and then does what was asked of her. Her best talent is playing dumb... like "Oh my gosh, I've never seen a horse trailer before! SCARY!" (except for the other 100 times I've been in one of course!!)... silly girl!
Thought a lot about breeding her over the years...but just never did. She's just gorgeous in conformation. These pics are terrible... She's got great ol' school super straight legs, just dead on perfect. Good solid bone, just like an old school wanna be halter horse that can actually get down and get it done... (like they used to do...but that's another story!)

Sorry I don't have better pics... she's a gorgeous TANK of a mare, VERY flashy...but rainy pics from Oregon is all I've got right now.


----------



## Sunny Daze

Wow, those are some gorgeous horses. You guys have lots of color there!! Here are mine....

Espresso, TB/Perch cross, she was 2 in this picture.









Maggie, my pasture ornament  She was a PMU mare. 3/4 Perch, 1/4 QH. We ride her from time to time but mainly she just hangs out and looks pretty 









Anni, reg. Morgan mare. She is my lesson pony.


----------



## Maggie

I looove Romeo's color!


----------



## Allipoe

Maaan, everyone has such lovely horses and ponies! It makes my boyo look pretty dirty lol.

I only have one, who hangs out with my neighbors horses behind my house. Hes not -supposed- to be a pasture ornament... >.< I am saving up my beans so I can send him to "Pony Boot Camp" in the spring and get him back in the swing of things. *eyes Sunny Daze Farm* Hmmm....hehe. And without further ado: Jerry, the Incredibly Fat Potpourri Pony!










Believe it or not he gets fat on nothing but hay and sparse grass (and air, I think). He doesn't get a lick of grain, except for the occasional treat!


----------



## sweetgoats

WOW bweautiful, beautiful, beautiful. 

I will have to lookm for some pictures.


----------



## Tyler

This is Oakey - he's a 13-year-old gelding Quarter Horse. He's thickheaded, fun-loving, and extremely fat.  Last year I started training him to ride bareback and bridleless, and, despite his thickheadedness, he's coming along quite well!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

AlliePoe, your pony is adorable and absolutely gorgeous! I've always been a sucker for the whites with the flax mane though xD

Such beautiful horses everyone has!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

All ...Very nice animals .... :thumb:


----------



## Trace

Here's my guy










And here he is with his goaty girls....


----------



## KW Farms

Beautiful horses guys!!


----------



## imaginationacres

You all have such beautiful horses!!  Thank you for sharing your photos and stories, I've enjoyed looking at them. Makes me want to start the adoption process with BLM to adopt a mustang but thats at least another year off.


----------



## toth boer goats

I can't believe.... the beautiful animals.....everyone here... sure has them.... :thumb:


----------



## newmama30+

Beautiful Horses!!! 
Here is Duke our Mini Stud, and a picture of my Star Registered QH we had to sell her in 2009 along with our Arabian so that we could keep the goats.
DUKE








Star QH and Prince Arabian


----------



## Paige

Sunny Daze! I love Maggie! :drool: She is beautiful!!!


----------



## fiberchick04

Your horses are all beautiful! My fiance and I have 4 currently. Only have pictures of 2.

This is Sunny. She is a 20 year old morgan chestnut mare. You wouldn't guess it though. She is a doll, and a ropin fool haha That is my nephew on her.









This is Cheyenne. She is a grade strawberry roan. Matt used her in high school for roping. She is such a sweet girl. 14 years old










We also have Cat and Missy. Mother and daughter. Cat is a tank of a mare. Bit of an attitude. She is 10 I believe. Missy is going to be 3 this year. Both are registered paints. Cat is a sorrel overo and missy is a solid sorrel.


----------



## Reed

I would post my 3 horses, but IDK how  but I'll tell you about them 

My 14yr bay Spanish Mustang mare Shyann. I spell it wrong because she was my first horse, I got her when I was 12yr (I'm 19yr now) and I didn't know how to spell Cheyenne, so I just sounded it out  . She is finished in gaming, western pleasure & trail and we're starting reining and cutting. She's about 12.3hh-13hh pony, but she's a tank for her size!

Shyann's 4mo Spanish Mustang colt Dublin (name pending, and I'm still unsure what his color is going to be. my guesses are dun or bay he has a brown dorsal stripe). I'll be using him for cutting, reining and rodeo. He will probably mature to around 12.3hh-13hh.

And my 4yr solid bay Appaloosa gelding (few black spots on rear socks & 2 brown spots on barrel) Major. He's green broke, about 15.2hh. I adopted him at a horse rescue. I will be finishing him in western pleasure & trail.


----------



## toth boer goats

> I would post my 3 horses, but IDK how  but I'll tell you about them


 Reed...this link ...may help on how to post pics... :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=10124&p=128243&hilit=resizing+pictures#p128243


----------



## Reed

Unfortunately I do not have paint on my computer anymore  . But I do have photo bucket. I hope these links work. 

Major: http://s1035.photobucket.com/albums...8/LntREED/?action=view&current=Picture446.jpg

Colt: http://s1035.photobucket.com/albums...1275896235790_1781501046_554198_8041450_n.jpg

Shyann: http://s1035.photobucket.com/albums...8/LntREED/?action=view&current=Picture294.jpg

Chance (colts sire): http://s1035.photobucket.com/albums...8/LntREED/?action=view&current=Picture477.jpg


----------



## kitten6500

I don't have any pictures on this computer, but I own 2 APHA buckskin geldings! They are awesome!!


----------



## Haviris

Very pretty! I live Major! Your colt looks like a bay, so cute!


----------



## KW Farms

Very pretty horses Reed!


----------



## KourtneyBrooke

This is Caucha... he's such a clown!!


----------



## KW Farms

Caucha is to cute! She looks like a silly girl!


----------



## WEPEEPS

Meet Sadie, Queen Diva of the Universe!
Sadie was emaciated and and ill with pneumonia when she was pulled from a kill pen in NY. This is her now.


----------



## WEPEEPS

Noble is also a rescue. He is a 35 year old Arab seized, twice, before coming to me to live and play in my pastures until he is ready to cross the rainbow bridge.
















And the Grand Dam after whom the farm was named--Maggie aka Rose Sayer. Maggie was picked up at auction with one eye missing, a softball knee, Cushings, Arthritis.......she looked like this the day she arrived:









She looked like this when she passed of old age at 31. (turns out she was a registered QT)


----------



## KW Farms

Aww...very cute. That's so nice that you resued them.


----------



## WEPEEPS

In between goats and soap I spend a lot of time volunteering for Freedom Hill Horse Rescue here in Calvert County, MD


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Here is my Appy gelding Boots getting some exercise.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww love all the equines. I am so jealous I would LOVE to have a horse! Instead I just photograph them....


----------



## KW Farms

^If you ever find your way to WA...drop by and you can come riding with me!


----------



## Randi

Maggie's before picture: when she first came to the rescue.









Maggie the summer she passed at age 31


----------



## coltrule

I LOVE HORSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You all have great horses with GREAT conformation..when i get my hard drive up i'll post pics of mine..but for now

Lolly-She was the 1st horse born at my place I bought her mom who turned out to be pregnant and she had Lolly. She is my girl! She is almost 3 years old and already trained. I trained her by myself. She is such a big pet. Her full name is Lollypop

Sallyann- are welsh pony she used to be mine till i out grew her hehe


Then Gem-are 17 HH belgian draft horse


And Dreamer- are bottle fed foal we resuced who used to be a BIG baby is now turning out to be a brat who tries to kill me...yeah she is in boot camp with me right now LOL (i'm training her)


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

I have two horses. Foxy is a 26 years young Quarter horse mare and Kitty is a 16 years young TB mare. I use them both in 4-H.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

Meet Ernie. He is my 30 year old Arab/QH cross. He used to be part of a therapeutic riding stable for handicapped kids.










Here is Mia, Ernie's best friend. She is a 27 year old Arab. She used to barrel race and do team penning.










We also have a pony, two mini mules, and two mini horses. Here is one of the mini's, Lindy Star battling the blizzard. She loves to explore, she just almost too short for the three feet+ of snow:


----------



## Randi

Such beautiful babies!!


----------



## KW Farms

Aww...very pretty horses guys! :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Love them!


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful horses everyone.............  :thumb:


----------



## freckles

I just recently got him, he was given to me by my future mother in law and I Love him. He was a bottle baby. His name is Rusty.


----------



## mommaB

Wow some amazingly beautiful horses!!!

I have a couple of geriatric horses! Lol

This is Honey. She is reg foundation QH, and breeding stock paint. She is only 19, but has severe arthritis. We do light trail riding. I find the more she moves, and exercises the better she seems. And of course bute helps!









This Is Del, she is reg Arab. She is 27 yrs young, and can keep up with the best of em! She is partially blind in one eye, but nothing will stop her!! She will go anywhere you ask!!


----------



## Randi

Pin up Girl


----------



## KW Farms

Beautiful horses guys!


----------



## Randi

All these horses are so beautiful!!


----------



## elaine

Great thread and beautiful horses, well done on the rescue ones, bless them lovely they are now being well cared for 

Heres my bunch, im in the UK and have welsh mountain section A ponies and a part bred welsh show pony and an old arab who use to be my stud stallion but dont breed the arabs now just the welsh ponies, also have a racehorse we bred, he was in training last year but was no good lol so hes just a large pet now but have someone that rides him out.

I will start with Omar who is 24 now this pic of him is when he was younger around 5 i think.









and this pic a couple of months ago, thought he was looking well as he wintered out, never seen his legs so hairy must have been the cold winter we had lol.









Grenade my welsh stallion









Grenade again with pet sheep Heidi









The thugs Pirate and Prince, two sons of Grenade, Prince is a yearling colt and Prince a two year old gelding.









Pirate again, hes my baby as you can see  









My part bred welsh filly Inca she four now, this is her at 18 months









this pic of her taken last week









Lucy Locket my old brood mare with foal Pick Pocket, oh and Barney he always has to be sticking his nose in lol  









My other old broodmare Poppy









Lizzy, welsh filly aka fatty as she is now too fat! looks ok on this pic though as it isnt recent :wink: 









Oscar at his first race, hes 9 now, we didnt break him until 7 as hes always had problems, he raced at 8 years and retired from that after 3 races so hes had an easy life lol.









Thanks for the chance to share my pics with you all :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms

They are gorgeous! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Red Mare

*You've been warned! I come armed with lots of pictures!*

Oh dear- Well- DSL beware! 
Here's our 3 friesians first- 
Merlin- imported gelding, my boyfriends babysitter jousting horse and trickster extrondinair! 16.2 hands of pure mischief!

















Tirza- imported mare, my 3rd level show horse, pretty 'barbie' pony, and my own SCA games war horse. 15.3 hh hair tank

















Gwen- daughter of Tirza and the sadly deceased incomparable Goffert. She is a coming 4 year old, and will be lightly started this year as I have time. 16 hh gangly love. 









A few group shots. Not sure how I managed it- but in each one it's (L-R Tirza, Gwen, and then Merlin)
























~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*~~*
Then onto my "heart mare" Sassy- she's 22 this year, and is some sort of Morgan/QH cross. She's my best friend, confident, and is the reason my lesson program took off. 
She's done it all and won it all. I love this mare. Wish I could clone her and be 17 again to train her! 
Here's a pic of us being 'naughty' - I don't condone riding without a helmet or boots- 









Halloween 2009 








Halloween 2008









This is another battle axe from my riding instruction days- this is Neo- he is a 10.3 packer of all things small and precious. He's raised several little girls, is 'somewhere' in his 20's according to his teeth, and is mostly retired until we decide to have children ourselves. 

















Topper- this is my 3 time World/National top ten/honor roll miniature stallion. He's more of a sit and eat and hang with his girls then a show horse these days, but he's an extreme example of what great breeding can do. 

















Stormy- my favorite mini mare. There are no words to describe how much personality this little mare has. If he would let me, she would be in the house!








Luna- my first home bred mare where I had hand picked her parents, and who is producing champions as well. Love her. 









Dede- our node to Buckaroo and Dreammerchant- this mare was a Steal, and I had to have her. Can't wait to see what her and Topper give me! 









DR- multiple national/honor roll winning halter and driving gelding. DR is my parade, halloween, and comic relief. I love this little guy! 








Cinderella costume 2010
(yes we made this getup asides the actual cart entirely from scratch- my boyfriend really loves me.) 








You can tell by his face what he thought about this.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

elaine you have some beautiful horses!

Red mare I just LOVE friesians! All your minis are gorgeous as well!  I love the Cinderella costume!


----------



## TexasRanger

Dusty 1988-2010
He was an Appy X Mustang. Got him for $500 from a lady who had too many horses. She bred for Field Trials so didn't need a gelding. She got him from a Navajo reservation in Arizona. He passed from a heart attack. 








The day before he passed away








With his friend, Skipper.

Alamo City's Apache Kid's Geronimo "Patches" 
7yr old AMH. The "Big Goat". He changes color with the seasons.


----------



## KW Farms

Really pretty! Patches is too cute!


----------



## KW Farms

Here's a few pics from not to long ago. 

Rascal...









Boone and Mack...









Mia...


----------



## myfainters

OK, we don't have any horses yet.....but we are looking at buying this girl and We LOVE her soooooo much already. Now, to come up with the money to buy her!!! :GAAH: :hair: Introducing Peaches: My kiddos are riding her.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Beautiful horses!!!
Here is another of my Boots. This was in Spring when he was enjoying some nice pasture.


----------



## sulphurfire

Beau








Flip being helpful








Misty








Mist as a foal








Alice and Little Man the morning after he was born


----------



## firelight27

Wow, my horse situation has changed quite a bit since I first added to this post! My current horsey menagerie is minus Romeo and Chief, and plus a couple new faces:

Still have Calypso and always will:










And my lovely Chardonnay, QH/Arab mare whom I love to pieces:










And Calypso's foal! Now six months old:










Looking very scruffy and a little tubby. She is starting into awkward fugly mode.

And a mare I've had for a few weeks, what I think is a Paint/Arabian who I picked up as a project to resale in the spring:

[imghttp://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/307845_10150458357390446_500260445_10990361_1664498924_a.jpg][/img]

She is already thicker than this. A little underweight when I got her.


----------



## KW Farms

Jess, crossing my fingers everything works out so you can get Peaches! She's a beauty! 

Everyone has beautiful horses...and those donkeys are adorable! 

Firelight that baby is too cute! Pretty mares too. :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Here are ours  Red Mare, your horses are so gorgeous 

*Bondes Bouncin B Knights Armor*









*Bondes Bouncin B Red Hot N Rockin 2011 Reserve National Champion*









*Red Hot N Rockin showing at Nationals*









*This is Pippy. She is just a pet, but is so such a cutie!  *









*Bondes Bouncin B Orion Red Raider 2xNational Champion gelding*









*Wisteria Orion Sovereign King*









*Red Rock Hot Rod*









*This is our big gal Glory. We also own Glory's mom, but I can't find a pic of her.*


----------



## KW Farms

They're beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats

All are gorgeous............ :thumb:


----------



## Lamancha Lady

WOW I love all pic's the horses a so gorgeous  I can't wait to get horses back on the farm. ray:


----------



## Bit of Everything

Oooh a pony thread just now seeing this one on here gotta share mine. 

First is my resident donkeys Daisy and Rose. They live the easy life around here they don't do much of anything. 

Then my show horse Winston, my daughter and her horse Walker.


----------



## NubianLover

I have a total of 7 horses, but I have 2 favorites and I will post their photos.
Blondy is a 20 year old paint mare. I bought her when she was 12. I kept a filly and a gelding out of her (they are now 6 and 4.) I competed in speed events with her in 4H.... She was a rescue mare.... she trusts me, but has a hard time trusting others.









This is Dezzy, Blondy's colt. He is now 4 and spoiled rotten. He isn't broke to ride, but he is my other favorite. He will follow me all around the yard.... Sometimes he tries to play with me, but he is just to big to wrestle with... though he doesn't think so. lol


----------



## KW Farms

Beautiful horses guys! And love those donkeys!


----------



## Bit of Everything

Thanks!


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Oh My Gosh. This is my kinda topic. I am a horse nut!!! I love them. I have had horses all my life and we used to have 9 but now I have four and I love them to death. Beautiful horses everyone and love the donkeys. Donkeys are a blast to have.  I'll post my horses in a bit gotta upload the photos.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer

here are some pics of our 8 year 1800# percheron draft horse Batman my husband using for logging


----------



## KW Farms

She's gorgeous!  Love percherons!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love everyones ponies!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice everyone............ :grouphug: :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Shazzles

Midnight our fat pony








Bentley my gentle giant (over 17hh)








Reiby my new horse who is in foal


----------



## KW Farms

Aww...they're super cute! Midnight is adorable!


----------



## firelight27

Some updated photos of mine. Still have that pinto mare for some reason! Lol. Bought her as a project but she had some issues...mainly she was malnourished and her feet were neglected. Shoes left on for too long that were too small to begin with, a crack all the way up her left hind, and really unbalanced heels that made her sore. Sound and about ready to go to a new home:










My guess is half-arab half something. Either paint or saddlebred.

Here is Pandora at a year old, well almost..entering into the gangly giraffe stage:










Charry this last fall, and me twenty pounds heavier than today:










And my tiny, fat little Calypso on her third trail ride and only her fifth ride ever. Didn't bat an eye:


----------



## KW Farms

Aww...they all look great! Pandora sure is growing up!


----------



## myfainters

Here is our boy Phantom.


----------



## Tenacross

I was taking pics of this colt because I lost his papers and needed new photos to satisfy the Jockey Club. I wasn't trying for style points, just to see all of him for identification purposes. Anyway, he took a good pic I thought.
He's a two year old colt named Notdabossame.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He is handsome!


----------



## firelight27

Oooh, I like that colt Tenacross. Nice hip.


----------

